# Help, donation jar wording



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

I am going to be placing a donation jar out at my party. It's a 21 & over party & I figured it might help cover some of the costs of supplying food & jello shots to 25+ guests. I wanted to get a little more creative than "donations welcome" but can't come up with anything. I intend for all the donation money to go towards next years party.

Any wording ideas?


----------



## lbelle3 (Sep 10, 2007)

Well, this is a little different than a donation jar, but it sure helped us out.

Last year, we played kind of a "truth or dare" game. Everything was already written out, so it wouldn't have to be on the spot. Anyhow, EVERY truth or dare card pulled out had a dollar amount that you could buy your way out with. Some were as high as $40 and one girl paid it! A girl picked a dare... and it said that she had to demonstrate her favorite position with the first person that had arrived at the party OR she could buy her way out for $40. Her husband paid it because she was too embarrassed to do it. We ended up collecting over $100 and it went to the best costume prize. (just give them a heads up to bring cash...we did that on the invitatons)

I know this was nothing like you were thinking, but just an idea 

Otherwise, you could put something like :
"For better food next year, please donate" 

I'm sure someone will suggest a good rhyme. There are many creative writers here.


----------



## McGraw_WV (Oct 20, 2008)

For next year is never too late,
Be kind or else sealed will be your fate, 
Support the bash for ghouls and Donate.


----------

